

Alex Jacobson on HAppS - krigath
http://blip.tv/bay-area-functional-programmers/alex-jacobson-on-happs-432845

======
SashMan
This is fairly old. HAppS has been developed further into Happstack:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happstack>

<http://happstack.com/>

Here is a quick intro:

<http://happstack.com/docs/crashcourse/index.html>

